# Looking For Ex-Pats for TV



## mykeclarkson

Hello Singapore Ex-Pats,
I am a Development Producer at Love Productions USA. Love Productions specializes in thought-provoking, entertaining television for the UK and internationally. We've made award winning groundbreaking hit formats including The Great British Bake Off, The Great American Baking Show, Newlyweds (UK), Famous Rich and Homeless (UK), The Baby Borrowers (UK), Make Bradford British (UK), and countless others including several upcoming series from our US office.

I am currently casting for a new television series for a major US network. We are looking for Upper-class American (or Canadian) Ex-Pats wives living in Singapore to be the stars of our new show.

If you know anyone who fits this description or are this person, please contact me right away! I can't post my email address here yet, so just respond to this thread and I will contact you. 

Thanks so much for your time!


----------

